# Ankona ShadowCast 18 “UNofficial UNreview”



## [email protected]

Great review!  You really should do more reviews! 
I mean "Unreviews"!


----------



## cal1320

> Order today and make 66 easy monthly payments of only $666.66. Act now and get the exclusive “I just bought the greatest skiff ever, NOW with tunnel!” T-Shirt. Operators are standing by.


That's $43,999.56 
That would have to be a REALLY nice T shirt.
How does it handle a 5' chop at 40MPH?

BTW, nice to see another review again. Even if it wasn't a real one.  You seem to have a knack for this. Ever think of owning your own website???


----------



## Shadowcast

Great review! Thanks Jan!


----------



## HaMm3r

Ah, great to see a skiff review from you once again! Felt like the good ole days there for a few minutes. Thanks for telling it like it is.


----------



## blondmonkey777

we need more reviews that aren't biased like this one so people dont get scamed into alot of the hype with these 10 thousand different boats and companies now a days. Good job on the review, did this version handle any better then the 16, aka turning without blowing out? I know this is a common problem with some tunnel boats but some are lightyears better then others.


----------



## topnative2

Kudos!


----------



## paint it black

> we need more reviews that aren't biased like this one so people dont get scamed into alot of the hype with these 10 thousand different boats and companies now a days. Good job on the review, did this version handle any better then the 16, aka turning without blowing out? I know this is a common problem with some tunnel boats but some are lightyears better then others.


That can be solved by propping.


----------



## iMacattack

Thanks everyone. It was fun to do a little writing. 

Cheers


----------



## el9surf

> we need more reviews that aren't biased like this one so people dont get scamed into alot of the hype with these 10 thousand different boats and companies now a days. Good job on the review, did this version handle any better then the 16, aka turning without blowing out? I know this is a common problem with some tunnel boats but some are lightyears better then others.
> 
> 
> 
> That can be solved by propping.
Click to expand...

Completely agree. I can do a fairly sharp 360 on plane without blowing out. More prop bite and better handling equals lower top end. You cant have your cake and eat it too. With the tall tunnel height and raised transom on the new 18 it looks to be a perfect match for a cupped 4 blade.


----------



## blondmonkey777

Or a sra3 with heavy tip cup... Only time will tell I have tried both and loosing 4-6 mph with the same handling does not seem like the lesser of the evils but that's how my boat was trying both setups... Every boat is different


----------



## backwaterbandits

Good job Capt. Jan! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## jsanchez

> we need more reviews that aren't biased like this one so people dont get scamed into alot of the hype with these 10 thousand different boats and companies now a days. Good job on the review, did this version handle any better then the 16, aka turning without blowing out? I know this is a common problem with some tunnel boats but some are lightyears better then others.
> 
> 
> 
> That can be solved by propping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely agree. I can do a fairly sharp 360 on plane without blowing out. More prop bite and better handling equals lower top end. You cant have your cake and eat it too. With the tall tunnel height and raised transom on the new 18 it looks to be a perfect match for a cupped 4 blade.
Click to expand...

 I ordered a sst 4 blade from evinrude ill share my results next weekend. Should have it Thursday


----------



## OakHill63

Excellent review!!!
I'm on the waiting list for a Copperhead....what you've written adds to the reason I chose Ankona. I've been blessed that I could have chosen any skiff, regardless of price, and I still chose Ankona. I've driven to numerous shops, talked countless manufacturers....Mel was the most up front, honest, personable owner I've met. His product is outstanding. They are built for fisherman. They are specific in purpose, and they perform. It's something I will pass to my grandson when I'm gone. It's worth the wait and it's an exceptional value.
Great review!!!! Thanks for confirming what I already knew.....Ankona, absolutely awesome product!!


----------



## HialeahAngler

nice review Jan. I'm been giving Ankona some thought for a while now. I'm gonna start putting some $$ away for the SC18. Just got a skiff so it probably won't be for at least 2 yrs, but I really like this one, and it should be able to move with my 18hp Nissan 2 stroke. 

Thanks.


----------



## topnative2

Real world review.

Kudos!


----------



## Fish_specialist

Very nicely written!! I too am on the list for a Copperhead!! Very excited!! Mel, Rory and Erin were very helpful when I was there and I was impressed with the construction of the skiffs.. I happen to know a thing or two about fiberglass....  


Btw... I got to see the molded deck and cockpit version of the Sc 18 while I was there. Wow!! What A front deck!!!! If  I wasn't looking for more hp and width I would have ordered it! I think I spent as much time looking at it as the copperhead! My dad was with me and fell in love with the 17 SUV!! Must have been the nostalgia from his summers spent in the keys in the 60's....


----------



## WallySeekingTheWay

Are you out of South Florida? Do you guide?


----------



## el9surf

I thought backwater had long post. You lost me at "but I digress"... And then I scrolled and scrolled and finally got to the end. How long did that take to write up?


----------



## SymmFish

Really appreciate the honest review. Very hard to find those these days.


----------

